# ... and then the wheels started to come off (Annie help needed!)



## acmartina (Jan 6, 2008)

HI,

Help needed here. Just finished getting the Christmas tree layout out of the attic and up and running. I put a Christmas Annie on the track (Sam's Club special - 2006 I think) and sent her on her way. I was lying on the floor admiring what a great looking locomotive it is (compared to the more recent Big Hauler's that Sam's has offered when it hit the first turn-out and a wheel on the pilot truck popped off!!









I tried to put it back on but the fit is quite loose. I never really thought much about how wheel-sets are constructed. I have adjusted back-to-back spacing of other wheel-sets and assumed one wheel was glued to the plastic (insulating) axle, while the other was friction fit to allow adjustment. But clearly in this case the friction is no longer there! I store the Christmas trains in the attic, which can get quite hot here in Houston. I wonder if the plastic expanded in the heat?

In any case, any ideas how to proceed? I don't think I want to glue the wheel in place or there is no adjusting the gauge going forward? This is a favorite with the kids, so I can't just let it sit! Any ideas? Thanks in advance!

Steve H.
Cypress, TX


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I would just glue it.. 
if its glued to the proper gauge, you wont need any adjusting of the gauge going forward!  

and..looking at a big hauler pilot wheelset..they arent really adjustable anyway.. 
just two metal wheelsets that fit into one plastic connecting rod in the middle.. 
when the wheelsets are pushed all the way in, its "in gauge".. 
I would just glue the whole thing together and be done with it..I dont see any harm in that. 

Scot


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Plastic sleeve split. 
Unfortunately, seen it a lot. 

Super-glue will work for the season. 
Plastruct has a tubing that will work...can't remember the specific size. 
Barry has some replacement (and longer-lasting) sleeves...or he did at one time.


----------



## acmartina (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Scot, Dave. Will try a little CA tomorrow for a short-term fix. 
Steve


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, been there. Done that. The CA works.


----------



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

Steve, 

I have been using PVC cement from the local hardware store. It works great needs to dry for two hours but have had nothing come apart after using it. It is like liquid plastic! 

George


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

I've had 4 of the sleeves split since last weekend. One wheel does seem to be glued. 
I guess I'll try the glue. It would be nice to have the correct wheels back on the loco. 
Ralph


----------



## acmartina (Jan 6, 2008)

OK. It did split. Tried a little CA. Doesn't seem like it will hold for long. Will try PVC for the longer term. Or look into replacement material as suggested. I went back and checked my other pilot wheel-set - same problem developing. Also checked other two 4-6-0's (Sam's Club 2007 Annie and 2008 Big Hauler). Both have at least one axle starting a split.

Interesting observation - the pilot wheels on all three are out of gauge when pushed all the way in. This might explain some tracking problems I have had as well. In any case, they are all adjustable, and need it!

Thanks for the help!

Steve


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

After her last plummet, I rebuilt one axel with brass tube. Didn't matter to me since I run on battery, but on the layout at Trainfest, when somebody turned on the track power while my Annie was on the track, it blew all the fuses. "Oh, forgot about track power." Didn't bother Annie in the least.


A project for winter.


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Dave referred to my replacement tubes. I do have them and they are available from your local Plastruct assortment. The hole is a slipfit, which means glue will be needed. I don't like CA, but this seems to be a good place for it, it works here and is a quick fix. 

Just one caution it is slightly larger in diameter, and white, so hold the tube in the middle of the truck frame and thread the axle half in from the side (the white tube will not fit through the axle opening. 

Barry - BBT


----------

